

Volkswagen’s New 300 MPG Car Is Not Allowed In America - uptown
http://themindunleashed.org/2014/04/volkswagens-new-300-mpg-car-allowed-america-efficient.html?hn=true

======
judah
This article reads like a conspiracy theory: We have this awesome thing, but
our overlords won't let us have it because they say [offical reason] but
that's just a cover story; the real reason is [supposed evil motivation].

~~~
acjohnson55
My thoughts exactly. Sounds like there's probably some kernel of truth, but
there are no citations of any kind. I upvoted the post though in hopes that it
gets enough attention that someone can point to credible information one way
or the other.

~~~
juliangoldsmith
As someone in the article's comments stated, "The reason they can't sell it in
America is it violates pretty much every safety law in name of aerodynamics.
No rear view mirrors, no rear window, no bumpers, no power steering (or power
anything), no crumple zones, etc, etc." It's also less than half the weight of
most cars on the road, so you'll probably get blown all over the road.

I'm willing to only get 50mpg if I'll actually live through a crash in my car.

------
warmfuzzykitten
[http://www.snopes.com/politics/conspiracy/xl1.asp](http://www.snopes.com/politics/conspiracy/xl1.asp)

